# Training Terrors



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I have 2 yorkies, Cooper (male, 9months) and Cali (female, 7 months) and for a while they did extremely well with their training. But just recently they have decided to ignore everything we have taught them! When we leave, they tear up anything they can find... including the carpet! They have actually pulled it up past the wood and staples and are down the the cement under the carpet!! Any papers or clothing or shoes left out when we are gone, will be destroyed. And more recently, they have taken to going to the bathroom anywhere they want in the house. They no loger use their puppy pads, and even if they were just outside the go in the house! Where do we go from here??? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yorkie Mom said:


> I have 2 yorkies, Cooper (male, 9months) and Cali (female, 7 months) and for a while they did extremely well with their training. But just recently they have decided to ignore everything we have taught them! When we leave, they tear up anything they can find... including the carpet!


IF they are tearing up the carpet in front of the door and they start almost as soon as you leave, the problem is probably seperation anxiety. If they wait about 30 minutes or so after you leave and the destruction is all over the house, the problem is probably boredom. Both of these two problems should be handled differently so you need to determine the cause before working on the cure.



> And more recently, they have taken to going to the bathroom anywhere they want in the house. They no loger use their puppy pads, and even if they were just outside the go in the house! Where do we go from here???


You start potty training all over again just as if they had never been potty trained before. Somewhere they got the signals crossed. It's why I don't like pads. If you use pads, you are teaching them that it's ok to potty in the house. If its not ok to potty anywhere in the house then there is much less chance for confusion.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Personally I would crate train. If they cannot behave when left out, then they need to be crated when you are not around. It should also teach them that pottying in the house isn't okay.

Good luck.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Personally I would crate train.


If the behavior problem is seperation anxiety, crating can be detrimental and can cause the dog(s) to injure himself. If the problem is boredom, the crate can be a handy tool to teach proper behavior when left alone. The cause of the destruction must be determined before a remedial action can be recommended.


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

I would try to exert some of their energy before you leave. Whether it be by playing, treadmill, or walking. that will tire them out a lil' bit and I would also crate them.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

I have tried crate training, and that just stresses them out more. I have never actually left the house while they were in the crate, just went to another room. I really think they would seriously hurt themselves if left in the crate for an extended period of time. We are working on potty training outside. So far I have been taking them outside every hour on the hour. I think I will start spacing the trips out little by little. They get walked twice a day, for about 30 minutes each time. For such little guys that is a huge workout. They just seem to have never ending energy!! I really think the destruction is due to seperation anxiety, so today I went outside for about 10 minutes and then came back in. To show them that they were not being abandoned. Each time I left for just a little bit longer, and we actually made it to a whole hour without anything being destroyed! I think they just got used to never being left alone, I am almost always home. And if I had to go anywhere I usually took them with me. But now we live in Texas, and most places here aren't so keen on dogs in the stores. Regardless, thank you all for the advice!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yorkie Mom said:


> They get walked twice a day, for about 30 minutes each time. For such little guys that is a huge workout. They just seem to have never ending energy!!


Yes but you must remember these are terriers who actually do have never-ending energy and puppies too! I have a little(ish) dog too and he needs more exercise than either of my two larger dogs because of his active breed and younger age. But after a 7 mile run along next to me on my bike, he's more willing to settle down sleep through the night. 

I'm glad to hear that your exercises on teaching them not to have separation anxiety are going well though! And I'm sure you already know this, but just in case, make sure they have some fun treats and chews to keep them entertained while you're away.


----------



## SPS (Sep 14, 2008)

I am afraid you might have to take them to a personal trainer again. I think that they might have forgotten the "rules" of the house, and they need to be taught the basics again so that they know what is the difference between right and wrong.


----------

